# Stanely no. 7



## Ryan McMurray (Jul 1, 2012)

I just did a rookie amateur stupid mistake. I bought a 1960s Stanley no. 7. Everything I have read about them say they are total crap and should be avoided at all costs. It needs quite a bit of work done to it as its all rusted and the japanning is chipped. Well actually the paint. I am just curious if it's really worth my time to fix up. The casting is very light and my 1940s no. 5 actually weighs slightly more. Some much needed advice here. I don't want to waist the time to fix this only to have the not last or get worn out quick. Thanks.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Pictures?


----------



## Ryan McMurray (Jul 1, 2012)

I'll have to get them tomorrow.


----------



## Ryan McMurray (Jul 1, 2012)

It's got blue paint and the frog is definitely from the 60s. Everything else it pretty sound. I started squaring everything up and it is gonna take some time to make it look really good.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

pidge said:


> It's got blue paint and the frog is definitely from the 60s. Everything else it pretty sound. I started squaring everything up and it is gonna take some time to make it look really good.


Good for practice.


----------



## Ryan McMurray (Jul 1, 2012)

gideon said:


> Good for practice.


Haha. Yeah I guess. Doing it is a PITA though. And the lateral adjustment lever seems like the nickel plating is flaking off. I just don't want to spend the time trying to fix it up if I can't really make it look good.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

I would fix it. It's good practice and if nothing else may give you usable parts if you find another one with a better casting. Or even for a different plane altogether.


----------



## Ryan McMurray (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah. I'm going to refurb it. I just have to find a new frog for it. Which by the looks of it. Might be kinda tough. If ends up being a total pain I'll just have to buy a new one. After all it was only 20$. I am planning on building a truck from some nice local rough sawn lumber. I want to do everything by hand, facing, ripping, joinery, everything. So hopefully I can get it tuned up nice enough to make some good shavings with. 
Which would you recommend to remove a lot of stock quickly? The scrub or fore planes?


----------



## Ryan McMurray (Jul 1, 2012)

*trunk. Haha. Truck!!? That would be pretty damn sweet and take a lifetime.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Ryan McMurray (Jul 1, 2012)

Hahaha. Awesome!!!


----------



## zipper (Aug 16, 2012)

pidge said:


> Haha. Yeah I guess. Doing it is a PITA though. And the lateral adjustment lever seems like the nickel plating is flaking off. I just don't want to spend the time trying to fix it up if I can't really make it look good.


It's great when you refurb a tool and it looks good. My favorite plane, though, looks awfull. Works great, but is just plain ugly. Wouldn't trade in for a new one.


----------

